# Both my Goldens have Lymphoma



## jcon4 (Mar 29, 2013)

This week I took my babies in for their routine check-ups and shots. Cleo is 11yrs and Max is 7 yrs. Cleo has had some fatty tumors on her body for quite some time now but had a new smaller one on her neck that was different than the others. But I thought it was maybe a sore from when the dogs wrestle with each other that might have festered or something. Max was in great health as far as I knew. 
So the vet looks at Max first and he shows me this lump on his jowls. Which I hadn't noticed because Max always has a toy or 2 tennis balls in his mouth when he is walking around. I was so surprised to see it and then he takes a sample from it and comes back to tell me it is cancer. I freak out!! That can't be!! 
He looks at Cleo next and the lump I think is from wrestling is most defintely stage 2 lymphoma. But to make matters worse for her she has a heart murmur so putting her through surgery to remove it could be dangerous. 
Really!! Both of them CANCER AT THE SAME TIME!! 
We will do the procedure for sure on Max, but not sure what to do for Cleo?
I never ever imagined we would have to go through this with our beautiful, sweet dogs in my life!!
Judy Connell


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this. One is bad enough but for them both to have it you must be heartbroken. Lots of others on here have dealt with this with their goldens so hopefully they will see this thread and offer you some advice. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Heartbreaking. I wish you well with their treatment.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I will keep your sweet dogs in my prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's just awful! How heartbreaking! You have found the right place to be--there's tons of support on here.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Two at once. That is just too devastating. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you see an oncologist for your lovely Cleo? They may have some treatments for dogs such as Cleo. 
Cancer is so ugly - 
Put one foot in front of the other and know that support is just clicks away here.

I'll keep a prayer for both your sweet dogs.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is simply devastating news. I am so very sorry. 

Sending prayers for Cleo and Max.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I mean no disrespect to your Vet, but if it were me, I would want to get a second opinion for both dogs from a veterinary oncologist just to confirm. I'm so sorry for what you are going through right now.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear you are going through this. I agree I definitely would get a second opinion if you can. Prayers for you and your beautiful Goldens.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this! You must be very shocked and frightened! I could never fathom two goldens getting cancer at the same time! I pray that both of these dogs make it through this!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry... I haven't gone through this with my dogs, but have watched others on here deal with cancer. To have two sick dogs at one time is so hard.

Welcome to GRF, albeit under sad circumstances. There are lots of ideas, support, and information to be found here so I hope you'll stick around.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just reading this in shock! I'm so sorry that you are going thru this cruel time with your 2 babies. I agree with Allie, you should definitely take them both for a second opinion to an Oncologist. Even in the care of the best vet, I would have them both examined by an Oncologist. Someone here on the forum, might be able to recommend a really good oncologist in your area. We have even gotten a 3rd opinion before when dealing with tragic diagnosis. Keeping you in our thoughts at this devastating time.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about both your dogs having lymphoma. About 7 years ago we had a 6 yr. old Aussie diagnosed with lymphoma. He had nodules in his neck glands. Our regular vet referred us to an oncology vet. 

Typically with lymphoma, a regimen of chemo treatments is offered as opposed to surgery. Since our dog was so young we proceeded with the chemo treatments. Life expectancy for dogs getting chemo is typically only a year to 18 months - depending on the stage of the disease and how well your dog responds.

Dogs going through chemo generally don't have as many side effects as humans since it is lower doses. Chemo is very expensive. Another option is to provide comfort care by giving prednisone which may buy you a couple of extra months. I'm sure you are in shock at the moment. And you really should seek another opinion. Insist on hearing all the options from any vet you see and don't feel pushed to go one route over another.

If we had to do it over again, I would have chosen the route of prednisone for our dog and given him the most loving couple of months possible. As it was, he lived one year from time of diagnosis.

Again, I'm sorry for what you are going through. It is heart-wrenching.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been told by a very trusted forum member that "Colorado State has one of the best Oncology programs in the country". Eventhough you might not choose to do chemo treatments, a qualified Oncologist can confirm the diagnosis. Frequently, you can take all of the tests and/or Xrays/Ultra Sounds that your vet ran with you. They will do an overall examination and look at what you've brought and give you a very qualified consultation. When our vet diagnosed our Di of hemangiosarcoma, I took her to another vet for a second opinion and then for a 3rd opinion from an Oncologist. In the end, this amazing oncologist did no t think that treatment/surgery was an option for her. In the end, at least we felt that we were making the best decision possible. 

Again, my heart goes out to you. Cannot even imagine how devastating this news is for you and your beloved goldies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry you have to deal with not one but two potentially sick dogs :-(. I too recommend seeing an oncologist for another opinion or at least more testing to confirm. Just taking one sample from the site isnt enough to diagnose, IMHO. My boxer,who I had rescued,got it suddenly and we did the predinisone route as it was very advanced. We sadly only got 2 months more with him. Surgery can be done however, chemo is usually whats done. Just to add, if you have any chance to use chemo on either dog do not do pred, it will conflict with chemo and possibly not work. Again, more testing and another opinion is what you need. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no experience with cancer, but wanted to say I'm so sorry for you and your babies. Its heartbreaking news . Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Judy, what shocking news for you about both of your beloved goldens. I would strongly recommend at least talking with the folks at CSU, if not actually making an appointment to have both of your pups seen up there. They are always on the leading edge of cancer information and treatment, so they're your best bet if you're getting a second opinion. Fingers crossed that you have much more time with your dogs....


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry. That is devastating. Thoughts and prayers with you and your babies. It hurts so bad


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

How is Cleo? How is Max? You are in my thoughts and prayers for some answers - the problem with hearing the news that you heard is that it's just one opinion - I hope for you that it's just one vet speaking off the cuff and not well versed. NOTHING against your vet - just typing aloud...

I hope your silence on the board means that things are going well?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this thread now and wanted to say how sorry I am. Is there any possibility that the fine needle aspirate is wrong? My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would definitely seek out a canine oncologist for treatment ASAP!

So sorry you are going through this. Hoping and praying it is not as bad as your vet thinks it is.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Been thinking of you and wondering how the pups are? I might of missed a thread - but hopefully things are on track for you and yours.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our boy, then 10 or so, was diagnosed with Stage III lymphoma December 1st, 2011. Thanks to chemotherapy (Madison-Wisconsin CHOP 26 weeks and maintenance chemo after coming out of remission April 2012) he survived another 500 days and was in remission when he went to the Bridge.

Stage II is a pretty good diagnosis, and one, while you didn't want to hear it, that's much better than Stage III and more easily treated.

While we were 200 miles away from the nearest veterinary school in Knoxville, TN (UT) I agree with what others have said about going to Fr. Collins, since you're pretty close. The chemo is every week, but only for half a year. Then checkups every so often.

The cost at Co. State will be much lower than a private oncologist, and you may even qualify for discounts or free care for some of the cost.

I know what a shock it is to get the diagnosis, but it is not a death sentence.

Meggie, whose T-Cell (the worst kind) journey is chronicled here, lived out her natural life some 3+ years after her diagnosis. Other goldens here beat it and lived out their natural lives. Read Meggie's story and get some hope like I did the night I signed up here.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

You'll be extending their lives and be glad to know you did everything you could.

All the best to you. I'll be following your thread from now on.

Since you can't PM until you've had 15 posts, I've sent you a private message with my email address and phone number if you'd ever like to chat.

Danny


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for you and your goldens.


----------

